# XDMCP with lightdm [solved]

## javeree

Until recently, I had kdm as a login manager and XMing connecting through XDMCP from Windows. As kdm was phased out, I am replacing it with lightdm. However, I don't get XDMCP for lightdm working.

 My /etc/lightdm/liightdm.conf looks like

```
[LightDM]

log-directory=/var/log/lightdm

session-wrapper=/etc/lightdm/Xsession

[Seat:*]

xserver-allow-tcp=true

session-wrapper=/etc/lightdm/Xsession

[Seat:1]

type=xremote

xserver-allow-tcp=true

[XDMCPServer]

enabled=true

port=177

[VNCServer]

```

I see in the log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [+0.48s] DEBUG: Starting XDMCP server on UDP/IP port 177
> 
> [+0.49s] WARNING: Failed to create IPv6 XDMCP socket: Unable to create socket: Address family not supported by protocol
> ...

 

and when looking at listening processes: using ss, I see no process running on port 177.

I suppose I should somehow tell xdmpc to only try the IPv4 address family, but could not find any flag or setting to ensure that. Did anyone manage to get xdmcp working with lightdm ?Last edited by javeree on Mon Jul 03, 2017 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## javeree

just to report that the configuration posted above DOES work for me now. 

Unfortunately, I cannot point the finger on why it didn't work in the first place.

After a few /etc/init.d/xdm restart and restarting the windows PC, I once again tried to connect and after a 'long' wait (30 to 45 seconds), the login screen did appear.

The next time I connected, the login screen appeared allmost instantly. 

Therefore, I think that my initial "it doesn't  work" may have been a matter of not enough patience, combined with some kind of 'looking for a server to connect to for the first time'-protocol delay.

----------

